# rod for lynnhaven



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

Im trying to decide what rod blank is a good choice for wading the lesner bridge for stripers. I will be throwing 2-3 oz with 20lb braid specifically, and the only starting place for me is 9'. Thanks for any help


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Chick's beach setup*

Last time I visited Norfolk and fished there, I used my All Star 1265 (1-3 oz) setup. A conventional setup with this rod and an ABU 6500 reel (I use a 6500 CS Mag) will smoke metal! I also have one as a spinner with an Mitchell Nautil (waterproof) spinner. Great for fishing plugs too!

Sandcrab

I have someone who can get you this blank - PM me...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Find the lightest 8 - 9ft blank in that rating and built from there. With 20lbs braided, you can hit that channel w/o any problem. 

I have the spanish buster, but it's too heavy to throw a 2oz jig for a long time. I like how the tica 9ft 1-3 oz handles for lesner.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Find the lightest 8 - 9ft blank in that rating and built from there. With 20lbs braided, you can hit that channel w/o any problem.
> 
> I have the spanish buster, but it's too heavy to throw a 2oz jig for a long time. I like how the tica 9ft 1-3 oz handles for lesner.


The 9' Tica is a good rod for the Lesner. At least for trowing 1oz-3oz lures.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I have a St. Croix spinning rod that will handle 3/4 to 3 oz that works perfect for that situation. 

Basiclly I believe that all you need is a 1 oz lead head to reach the channel or further across it.


----------

